# Prozac or Zofran



## judir (Feb 8, 2002)

This bulletin bd is great. I've been reading on & off for sev. months and thought I'd jump in. I have IBS "D" and can relate to just about everything I've read. I went to the doc. today to change my med. from BUspar to Paxil. She put me on Prozac (she said paxil was very expensive and Prozac will do the same thing. I've read that Prozac is a serotonin inhibitor and that may be a culprit in our intestines. Lotronex was never mentioned to me or else I would of been on it. Now I've read alot from all of you about Zofran. I don't know if I should try that or Prozac. Any one have luck with Prozac? Help


----------

